#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Περίπτωση ενός ηλιακού για 3 διαμερίσματα και υπολογισμός ΖΝΧ

## zak

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα,

Ένας ιδιοκτήτης έχει 3 ανεξάρτηταδιαμερίσματα τα οποία παίρνουν ΖΝΧ όλα από τον ίδιο ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα. Για τηνέκδοση ΠΕΑ για ένα από αυτά τα διαμερίσματα πως γίνεται ο υπολογισμός για τοΖΝΧ και το εμβαδό των πάνελ του ηλιακού; Γίνεται επιμερισμός ανάλογα με τατετραγωνικά του κάθε διαμερίσματος ή αγνοούμε την ύπαρξή του ηλιακού εντελώς; Σαςέχει τύχει; Πως το αντιμετωπίζετε;

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Ίσως το πιο απλό είναι αυτό που είπες, να βάλεις επιφάνεια πάνελ ανάλογη του εμβαδού του διαμερίσματος.

----------

